# material choice for new cabin cushion covers..



## sweetdreamyamaha (Oct 26, 2009)

My cushion covers are getting old and a bit moldy on the underside. I am thinking about making new covers for them. My current cushions covers are suede. I am planning on using PVC vinyl because they can be easily wiped down and cleaned. Mold also doesn't grow as easily? Any opinions? Good and bad of vinyl?


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

I think Vinyl is uncomfortable and sticky in hot weather. I had cushions made of Sunbrella - no mold and very easy to clean. It is not 100% comfortable due to its texture, but a good compromise.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

The above is dead-on. My first sailboat I redid the cushions in vinyl and was very disappointed when it came to comfort, especially for sleeping. They're definitely easier to maintain, but not at all pleasant when it's just a tad hot OR cold.
In boat 2, I went with a softer "outdoor" material that I found at JoAnns Fabrics. I wish I could remember the name of it, but at least I got the store. It wasn't sunbrella, but along that type.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I second the recommendation of Sunbrella...


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We went with vinyl, and you do stick to it, but if we sleep on them, then we use sheets or a blanket so it isn't a big deal. I like that we don't have to worry about spills or wet bathing suits or whatever, and we just wipe them down instead of having to vacuum. I think they may outlast me.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

We chose a nice commercial grade upholstry fabric for the top and sides, and put vinyl on the bottoms. Since we invested a lot of money into the new cushions we take them off the boat through the winter and store them in the garage. If you have a mold problem it might be a good idea to address the moisture and humidity problem that is causing the mold. I don't know where you live, but I understand it is a difficult problem in some climates.


----------



## Paddyd (Jun 14, 2012)

sunbrella or the next one to it ...it also has ....rella name .....


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

SchockT said:


> We chose a nice commercial grade upholstry fabric for the top and sides, and put vinyl on the bottoms. Since we invested a lot of money into the new cushions we take them off the boat through the winter and store them in the garage. If you have a mold problem it might be a good idea to address the moisture and humidity problem that is causing the mold. I don't know where you live, but I understand it is a difficult problem in some climates.


Same combination here, except the sides. I think it's really the best way to go. The vinyl sides and bottoms are easy to clean and the cloth tops are much more comfortable than any plastic. If you're going to spend any amount of time on the boat, why have to sit on sticky plastic? Cloth also allows them to breathe. The only drawback is that the cloth will not last as long as the heavy vinyl. Mine have a couple of small worn spots but whatever fabric is on there is pretty durable stuff. When I recover them, will just do the tops with a comfortable fabric and save the white vinyl part which is pretty much indestructible and is the most complicated to reproduce with the long zippers. What fabric did you decide on?


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Cotton Duck...Way "softer" than Sunbrella...


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I use Sampson, 3 oz dacron, saturated with PVC. It's much tougher than naugahyde which is only reinforced with cheese cloth.It also comes in 60 inch width and is cheap. It's the same stuff Baja bags, Kayakers waterproof bags, are made out of.
I tried cloth covers , for half a winter, then went for waterproof material, for the next 40 years.. I'd never go back to fabric.


----------



## sweetdreamyamaha (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds like waterproof fabric is the best choice. I don't sleep on the boat that often so the stickiness shouldn't be too big of an issue. I would put sheets on the cushions or be in a sleeping bag. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

I had my cushions covered with Navy colored cotton duck canvas.
Swear by it. Very comfortable, launders easily and no where near 
as expensive as acrylics.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Tommy Bahama has some great choices in fabic color and patterns , also, there right up there sunbrella


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Are we talking about cabin cushions or cockpit cushions.? If cockpit then water resistant/prof but for the cabin just hard wearing domestic fabric of you choice but definitely no plastic or vinyl my choice is valore with scotch guard.


----------



## sweetdreamyamaha (Oct 26, 2009)

I was asking about cabin cushions.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

sweetdreamyamaha said:


> I was asking about cabin cushions.


 in that case keep away from outside materiel, just use breathable upholstery like a velor or weave and go to an auto trimmer for the work .


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Sunbrella +. Foam choice is very important also. Whatever type the previous owner used on our boat is great. No powdering and very firm. Seems almost age proof.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

When fabric ones get wet in winter they stay wet. Friends who use fabric seem to be constantly having a lot of problems with it , problems I have never had with my PVC covers. I have no problems with my Sampson PVC waterproof berth cushion covers. It cost me $14 a yard , in 60 inch width, far less than Sunbrella, and far better.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I suppose if you have a wet boat and no way of keeping the interior dry then of course go with some form of water proof cover. But for me its about comfort.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

If I was worried about a bit of water down below then I'd go Sunbrella (or similar). I did out an old boat of mine with tenting canvas and it worked extremely well though I did get a lot of the sizing laundered out in order to soften it up. 

Vinyl is uncomfortable and smelly. Utterly vile stuff. If any boat of mine had vinyl covers hwne I bought her, they would be the first thing to go. I wouldn't even have the stuff on cockpit cushions, nor even for a dodger.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

I used sunbrella having said that, it's overkill for interior cushions. It's made to be bullet proof UV mold etc. Afterwards I think I could have met my needs with a lot softer fabric. Sumbrella's durability makes it a very tough customer to punch through when sewing multiple layers that you invariably have to do when making cushion covers yourself. If you're having a pro ask them. There's also books out there with lotsa' advice on fabric pros and cons.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I am always surprised to see how many people use Sunbrella. I think it is pretty stiff and uncomfortable. It is not like it is exposed to that much sunlight. After all most 1970-80's plaid fabric is not faded, just ugly (well much of it was ugly when it was new!) and funky. I figure just use any good sturdy upholstery fabric. Machine washable would be a bonus. I really like some of the microfiber fabrics and they seem to take a beating well. It might not be a bad idea to use vinyl on the bottoms of the cushions. Many of the older boats that have original cushions in good shape had that.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I happen to like cotton canvas type material for boat upholstery, particularly where there is a probability of water getting down below. Its hardy, relatively water resistant and much more comfortable than vinyl. 

On a boat where water down below is less likely then heck, use pretty much anything you like. Me I'm no fan of Ultra Suede/Microfibre but thats a personal thing. 

Don't forget that Sunbrella is available in interior as well as exterior. While I've never used it I presume the interior is softer than exterior, I'd have thought more like a cotton duck. If I could find a decent weight duck I'd be quite happy to use that but some duck has too much stretch in it. when I used a canvas for interior, as mentioned I laundered the hell out of it before cutting and sewing. There was an old steam laundry near home at the time. I gave them the bolt of cloth and they put it through something like a dozen times. End result was just wonderful but no one uses real tenting canavs anymore so its impossible to buy these days.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

If your budget can handle it, ultra leather tops and sides and Phifertex mesh bottoms. Comfortable, easy to clean, and mildew resistant.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Sunbrella also has line a fabrics designed for interior use. It has a softer texture and patterns more appropriate for the interior. The thing with sunbrella is that you know you are getting a certain level of quality.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Put a blanket between you and the cushion, and plastic is far more comfortable,as they stay dry, and can be wiped dry. Without a waterprof cover they accumulate sweat and mold, unless you spend very litle time aboard, and cruise rarely.
In over 40 years of cruising , I've never sewn a berth cushion ,just stapeled them to plywood bottoms.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

My friend who has done custom upholstery for years showed me some cotton upholstery twill which is super soft and comfortable and tough'. can be unzipped from cusions and easily laundered. now I just need to decide on color....a pale mossy green me thinks!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

We went with Ultraleather for the salon and a high quality soft cloth fabric for the berths. 

After three seasons living aboard weekends May through November the Ultraleather still looks new. Same with the berths. We use sheets in the berths.

We used Sunbrella in the cockpit, but I'd think it would be uncomfortable below.

One thing - I don't know if I'd consider Ultraleather if I had a dog aboard. I'd worry about the claws going through.

No matter what you decide, spend the money on good quality fabric. You'll get what you pay for.


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

I used a material similar to what aircraft seats are covered with (polyolfin) - it is rugged, comfortable and repels water and stains. The bottom of the cushions are covered with a heavy denier waterproof nylon, like you find in backpacks. My cockpit cushions are Sunbrella.


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

I have sunbrella interior chenille cabin cushions.....they are soft and comfortable. If your boat stays dry I would stay away from vinyl, if not get vinyl but make some softer ....maybe polar fleece covers for them for comfort.


----------



## rstevens (Mar 6, 2014)

I cannot find Sampson, 3 oz dacron, saturated with PVC using Google. Is this just sailcloth?


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Do not use anything with cotton in it, because of mildew issues, Also it is illegal to use cotton for children's pajamas. It is a fire hazard. So I won't be using cotton to cover any of the cushions, on my boat!


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I use Sampson ( or is it Samson) 3 oz loose weave Dacron, saturated with PVC. I can sit down on it in a wet raincoat, and wipe the water off in a second. Cant do that with fabrics.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

The advice to not use cotton is a good one. Any natural-fibre fabric will have a greater tendency to mildew.

Sunbrella canvas for exteriors (awning fabric) is also not the best choice, as it has low tolerance for chafe. Great for UV, not so much for chafe. Cockpit cushions, sure - but not necessary for interiors

I find vinyl clammy, sticky, ugly, uncomfortable and HEAVY. Sticky and hot in summer, clammy and cold in winter. Absorbs smells, and doesn't allow the foam inside to breathe. You can alleviate that somewhat by making cushions with mesh bottoms.

Ultraleather is a great choice but it's rather expensive. You can save a bit by cladding the bottoms of the cushions in Phifertex, which you should no matter what you use on top.

Sunbrella Furniture Fabric is what I use, and on the bottoms, Phifertex. I cannot express how much more comfortable my salon became when I rid it of the ghastly vinyl. Stains? Who cares, I'll take the covers off and wash 'em. If I really am worried about water resistance, I'll spray 'em with Scotchgard or the like.

Sunbrella's Furniture Fabric is a lighter-weight fabric with better chafe resistance than their awning fabric. There are lots of choices in patterns and you can get Furniture Fabric in the same colors as your bimini/sailcover/exterior but in the lighter-weight fabric.

Outdura is another interior fabric, a bit more expensive than Sunbrella IIRC but has some beautiful jacquards

Honestly, you can use most any synthetic fabric in your boat. As I said, best not to use natural fibres, merely for mildew reasons but then if you get the duck cheap enough you can cover more than once and you can throw the lot in the wash anyway


----------



## rstevens (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, Brent. Can you tell me where I can buy the Sampson or Samson material?


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Look up SAMPSON FR, and it's nylon IIRC


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

When I redid the interior of Tangerine, I used outdoor furniture fabric, soft, mildew-proof, waterproof, stainproof. You could literally soak it in a glass of red wine, put it under a tap to rinse the wine and it looked good as new. Everything just beads right off.
I would also look at the microsuede stuff, we have a sofa made of it and it is incredibly stain resistant.


----------



## rstevens (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, everyone for your help.


----------



## Samuelmonosov (Mar 7, 2014)

I like the Dacron and PVC types. Easy to clean, but they can get kinda cold. Be careful of fading too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstevens (Mar 6, 2014)

Indies Gal is in the Virgin Islands, so I am not too worried about that.


----------

